
Search for the creator of Bitcoin just took another weird turn - jaboutboul
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/12/10/the-long-perplexing-search-for-the-creator-of-bitcoin-just-took-another-weird-turn/
======
kleer001
Nothing new. An overview and recent history.

